# 2 pieces for piano.



## tonystanton (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello everybody, now, I'm relatively green when it comes to playing the old joana compared with some of you guys, this is why I come here in search of mighty piano player, who might want to transcribe a couple of short pieces. Perhaps even do a quick recording. More for my own amusement really (These are my first real solo piano compositions) I'd obviously pay handsomely. If anyone knows anyone who maybe does this kind of thing or could point me in the right direction, I would feel much obliged. I attach the two files for your perusal and scrutiny. Thank you. T.S x
P.s The last few seconds of the second p. are missing for some reason.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

So...you didn't write them down?


----------



## tonystanton (Mar 18, 2013)

No, there's things I come up against when trying to write music down that I just don't how to do. Technical stuff. So I'm looking for someone who might be able to help me put a score together.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

tonystanton said:


> No, there's things I come up against when trying to write music down that I just don't how to do. Technical stuff. So I'm looking for someone who might be able to help me put a score together.


Transcription by ear is tedious and labor-intensive, even for those with highly trained / gifted hearing... that translates to 'big favor' for a task which usually pays quite well.

The minimum cost Finale software (ca. $50, maybe less if you can legitimately order it as a student) could certainly help. By playing your improvs via midi, the Finale software would come up with at least an approximation, i.e. get all the notes down in some semblance of notational sense. With that prepared, cleaning it up to standard notation would be much easier going, and it would be more likely you would have a taker for that favor you are asking.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Transcription by ear is tedious and labor-intensive, even for those with highly trained / gifted hearing... that translates to 'big favor' for a task which usually pays quite well.


Yeah I agreed to do transcription by ear once and even though it was well paid, I would never do it again! It took so long to get every note right, that I was probably getting something like minimum wage, even though the payment was decent. <___<

I would definitely recommend to get a MIDI keyboard if you're doing composition like this often. You can get an 88 key one for quite cheap and you could play pieces like this straight into a computer, using the MIDI lead, and it will notate it all for you.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Matsps said:


> Yeah I agreed to do transcription by ear once and even though it was well paid, I would never do it again! It took so long to get every note right, that I was probably getting something like minimum wage, even though the payment was decent.


I did this one summer for a (pop music) record label prior the copyright law change. All was recorded, but you had to get not only the song, chords, rhythm, but the vocal line and lyrics. Granted, I was in late conservatory years (or just having gradated, I can't recall which), but it was a pain +.

Some with perfect pitch _and_ some practice are quite quick at it, but for the rest of us trained monkeys, it is labor intensive, working out to far less than a working wage.

There would have been more work if I wanted it, but I recall thinking, "never again."


----------

